# Pregunta sobre lm741



## psthandier (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica soy un principiante que llego a la electronica desde la musica por lo tanto mis conocimientos se basan internet y experimentacion es decir la cantidad de vacios es enorme bueno me encuentro haciendo este circuito que es supuestamente simple pero que igual me dejo pillo ya que no lo he podido hacer funcionar , el asunto es que funciona con una fuente de con 12 volt   -12volt y un negativo la cual tengo, conecte el -12 volt a la pata 4 y el +12 a la pata 7  , y lo que los positivos y negativos que aparecen dentro del triangulo los interprete como el inverting como el - y non inverting input como + ( tengo mis dudas sobre esto); estara bien? todo el resto esta con continiudad segun el polimetro  algun tip para comprobar?

<img src=http://www.electronicafacil.net/web/esqelec/esq142/Dibujo.gif>

aca esta la pagina donde aparece el esquema:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema142.html



Saludos 
psthandier


----------



## davolo (Ene 6, 2007)

derrepnete no etsa conectando bien la fuente  , cheka bien eso 
suerte


----------



## R C (Ene 18, 2007)

Oye amigo segun lo q veo en tu configuracion(circuito) y por lo q explicaste esta bien hecha la conexion talves el problema puede radicar en el contacto a ground(tierra) talves no hayas comprendido q tanto el terminal positivo como el terminal negativo son independientes asi q ambos deben tener un terminal comun asi q solo toca revisar! 
suerte


----------



## invic (May 8, 2011)

Para que sirven las salidas  offset null o en que aplicaciones podria usarse, lo he usado  varias veces en varios diagramas pero nunca es necesario conectar esassalidas, por ejemplo hare un filtro pasabajas, podria mejora en algo esas salidas?


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

Presisamene cuando lo usas con fuente partida y necesitas que la salida tenga0.00V


----------

